# Lire sur l'Ipad



## Pitrerie (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Je me renseigne en ce moment sur l'Ipad qui pourrait bien me convenir et me faciliter la vie pendant mes études dès l'année prochaine. Cependant j'ai quelques questions qui restent sans réponses malgré mes recherches, c'est pourquoi je fais appel à vous !

D'abord pour moi le grand avantage de l'Ipad serait de lire mes cours que je vais taper sur mon futur mac: mes cours seront probablement tapés sur Pages, et pour les lire, serais-je encore obligé de racheter l'application pages sur l'iPhone? Ou l'Ipad permet de lire ces fichiers de façons natives?
Et comment se passe ces échanges de fichiers facilement? J'ai entendu parler du cloud, est ce que c'est disponible? Car je n'aurais pas de temps à perdre avec iTunes l'année prochaine ..

Ensuite pour me détendre, l'Ipad serait idéal pour lire des BD, des magazines, des romans. Je vais éviter l'application fnacbook au vu des mauvais commentaires, mais est-ce-que l'ibookstore français est sufisamment fourni? Et les prix numériques sont-ils les même que les prix papiers? Je ne peux pas vérifier par moi même je n'arrive pas à télécharger l'application sur mon iPhone, il n'est pas à jour.  

Finalement les différences entre l'Ipad 1 et 2 sont-elles notables? Essentielles? Lequel me conseillez vous?

Merci à vous!


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Juillet 2011)

Si tu aimes lire tu devrais....... déjà lire les nombreux posts sur ce forum Ipad tu verras que tes questions y sont maintes et maintes fois traitées....


----------



## Pitrerie (4 Juillet 2011)

Maintes et maintes fois, je n'irai pas jusque là.


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Juillet 2011)

Pitrerie a dit:


> Maintes et maintes fois, je n'irai pas jusque là.



Avec plus de 6 pages consacrées à l'Ipad.... moi j'irai jusque là


----------



## Pitrerie (4 Juillet 2011)

Autant fermer le forum tout de suite alors. 

Je trouve pas beaucoup d'impressions sur la fonction lecture de l'Ipad, ni sur les differentes applications qui permettent d'acheter des livres etc j'ai l'impression que peu de personnes se servent de cette fonction et ça me refroidis un peu, car ce sera ma fonction principale. 

Si je trouve le 1 sur le refurb je l'achete et j'arrete de me poser trop de questions.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (4 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Ben moi perso avant d'avoir un iPad je me disais que j'allais pas mal l'utiliser pour la lecture de magazines, de BD, etc. Au final je me rends compte que cette ardoise n'est pas adaptée pour ça. Lire plus d'une heure peut fatiguer les yeux assez vite et de toute façon la résolution n'est pas assez elevée pour apporter un confort minimum.


----------



## Pitrerie (5 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Je pense que je vais essayer l'Ipad d'un ami pour la lecture car ça me serait vraiment pratique pour lire mes cours en pdf l'année prochaine et je vois pas d'autre machine qui pourraient le faire mieux..


----------



## NQuoi (5 Juillet 2011)

il m'arrive de lire sur l'iPad avec l'application iBook.
Le confort est convenable, même s'il faut bien l'avouer, l'iPad 1 est un peu lourd à porter sans soutien au bout d'un moment.


----------



## nayals (5 Juillet 2011)

Pitrerie a dit:


> D'abord pour moi le grand avantage de l'Ipad serait de lire mes cours que je vais taper sur mon futur mac: mes cours seront probablement tapés sur Pages, et pour les lire, serais-je encore obligé de racheter l'application pages sur l'iPhone? Ou l'Ipad permet de lire ces fichiers de façons natives?
> Et comment se passe ces échanges de fichiers facilement? J'ai entendu parler du cloud, est ce que c'est disponible? Car je n'aurais pas de temps à perdre avec iTunes l'année prochaine ...



Pour ce qui est de tes docs Pages, tu as deux solutions : opter pour mail (un peu galère de se l'auto-envoyer à chaque fois), ce dernier sait lire (mais ne sait modifier) les docs Pages, ou opter pour un service dans le nuage. Pour ce qui est du nuage, Dropbox est bien (et gratuit), iCloud est gratuit aussi et encore un peu mieux grâce à son intégration dans Pages pour iOS. Mais Dropbox est déjà disponible, alors qu'iCloud ne le sera qu'à l'automne.

En conclusin, Mail et Dropbox se passent de l'app Pages pour iOS, mais iCloud nécessite l'app Pages. Et iCloud permet de modifier les documents, contrairement aux deux autres. Et puis, 8, c'est pas non plus la mort.

En espérant t'avoir éclairé !


----------



## Pitrerie (5 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ces réponses!

Par contre Dropbox lis les fichiers de quelles façons? Impossible de lire les fichiers de dropbox avec Pages?

Ça ne me dérange pas d'acheter pages et je préfèrerais même pour pouvoir modifier si fautes, précisions à rajouter etc. Mais bon il faut attendre iCloud...


----------



## nayals (5 Juillet 2011)

Pitrerie a dit:


> Par contre Dropbox lis les fichiers de quelles façons? Impossible de lire les fichiers de dropbox avec Pages?



Dropbox lit les fichier Pages de la même façon que mail : tu vois le document (comme quand tu vois un PDF), mais tu ne peux pas le modifier dans Dropbox. Mais ce qui est bien, si tu as l'app Pages, c'est que tu peux ouvrir les fichiers stocké sur Dropbox dans Pages iOS. Le problème, c'est que c'est à sens unique (contrairement à iCloud) : on peux réceptionner le fichier dans Dropbox, puis l'ouvrir dans Pages, puis le modifier en local. Mais après, pour le renvoyer vers le Mac, c'est galère : il faut repasser par les mails ! 

J'avais omis une solution : WebDAV. Lis ceci : Pas-à-pas : activer WebDAV pour le partage des fichiers iWork sur iPad.

Bon courage en tout cas !


----------



## Pitrerie (5 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup, le tuto m'a l'air compliqué donc je le lirai tranquillement quand j'aurais mes idevices! (ipad comme cadeau de bac? Ce serait bien!)


----------



## CBi (5 Juillet 2011)

Un point à noter de mon expérience = si la lecture d'un ouvrage "linéaire" de type roman est je trouve très agréable sur iPad, c'est plus compliqué pour les bouquins qui nécessitent de se rendre rapidement d'une page à l'autre. Typiquement un bouquin de référence où on peut avoir besoin de consulter 2 endroits différents du livre simultanément.
Pour l'étude, le livre "papier" reste de ce fait à mon avis irremplaçable.

Autre raison ergonomique de préférer le papier = quand on a besoin de lire et d'utiliser simultanément son Mac. Comme les utilisateurs d'écrans multiples le savent bien, alterner en permanence entre 2 écrans qui ne sont pas placés à même distance fatigue très rapidement. 
J'avais ainsi commencé à m'initier à la programmation de webapps avec un livre Amazon Kindle consulté sur iPad, mais j'ai finalement acheté la version papier: plus confortable.


----------



## Pitrerie (5 Juillet 2011)

Ah oui c'est pas bete du tout. 

Dans mon cas ce sera soit imprimer des pages (fac de médecine donc sûrement plusieurs centaines) soit tout mettre sur Ipad et lire..C'est vrai que j'aime bien les polys mais dans de grandes quantites je sais pas ...
Je doute.


----------



## cameleone (5 Juillet 2011)

Je rejoins entièrement CBi dans ses remarques. Je suis un très grand lecteur, et j'adore lire sur l'iPad, mais comme il le dit, ce sont essentiellement des romans (ou des pièces de théâtre, de la poésie etc...), bref des lectures de "loisir", si je peux employer le terme. Concernant des lectures de travail et d'étude, je reste plus partagé. Certes, c'est possible, je l'ai fait également, mais dans ce cas je reste quand même attaché au papier. Un poly, ça ne se lit pas, ça se "travaille", c'est-à-dire ça se souligne, ça se surligne, ça s'annote... certes, il y a des moyens de le faire sur l'iPad (surlignage, ajout de commentaires etc...) mais c'est loin d'être aussi pratique qu'avec le papier. Après, c'est peut-être une question d'habitude.


----------



## Pitrerie (5 Juillet 2011)

En fait vous avez raison ce sera bien plus pratique sur des polys même si je vais en avoir plusieurs centaines...

Dans ces cas là un iPad ne me servira que pour lire des romans et des BD (j'ai déjà un iPhone pour la musique) et je crois que ça fait un peu cher pour une telle utilisation..


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

J'ai remplacé la quasi totalité de ma bibliothèque info par les ebooks, pour évidemment ceux que j'ai pu acheter à ce format, l'avantage est certain.
D'habitude j'avais 2 bouquins ouverts en même temps, vous savez, les pavés de 600 pages, très inconfortables, du genre a casser le dos de la couverture pour pas changer de page involontairement.
La j'ai mon ptit ipad qui me permet de jongler entre les livres rapidement, l'appli ibooks le fait bien. Je ne reviendrais certainement plus en arrière pourtant j&#8217;étais parmi les moins convaincus de la substitution du papier...
Le seul bémol est le lag entre l'apparition de la page entre du presque flou et du net, entre l'ipad 1 et 2 je vois un mieux, mais c'est limite, après cela reste une question d'habitude et on s'y fait très bien.
Lire un roman ou une bd, reste assez confort, mais la j'avoue qu'un écran de meilleur résolution apportera vraiment un plus, si la réactivité suit.
En tout cas j'ai au moins une vingtaine de books techniques qui me suivent partout sans les inconvénients du volume  avec les avantages du format, recherche, tags.
Et je ne parle pas de toutes les bds dont je profite en toutes circonstances.

PS: pour répondre à ta question 1 ou 2, je dirais que la diff est pas vraiment très marquante bien que je dirais 2 tout de même, déjà la diff de poids est appréciable (sur le canap genre), c'est un peu plus rapide sur les pdf, pour les bds (cbr) je vois pas vraiment d&#8217;écart mais tout dépend du contenu aussi.


----------



## dumas75 (10 Juillet 2011)

Depuis plus d'un an que j'ai mon iPad j'ai lu plus de 20 romans.
Je peux plus lire un livre au format papier.
Ayant des yeux fragiles le confort de lumière constante sur l'écran me convient très bien.
En revanche les magazines c'est assez nuls sur l'iPad mais ce n'est pas à cause de la tablette mais des éditeurs qui n'adapte pas (à part Paris Match mais c'est pas ma tasse de thé)
Les BD idem pas adapté à l'iPad.


----------



## fousfous (10 Juillet 2011)

J'utilise l'ipad 2 pour lire et c'est vraiment pratique, si tu veux une bonne recemblance avec un livre, tu peux mettre la visibilité au minimum.


----------



## Benjamin875 (11 Juillet 2011)

Ton sujet me fait douter. Je suis en fac de droit et après avoir un macbook pro (très rapidement) et un air 13" que je revends d'ailleurs, je voulais un iPad.

Je déteste le gaspillage de papier : imprimer des centaines de pages m'énerve. De plus, il faut ensuite les stocker. Et enfin, le droit évoluant je peux tout jeter au bout de 5 ans voire beaucoup moins pour certaines matières en évolution, parfois quotidienne !!

Mais voilà, lire les cours, dans mon lit par exemple avec le mba c'était juste pas possible. Et même je trouve qu'un ordi ne se prête pas vraiment à ça, alors que le format "livre" de l'iPad oui.

Après y a des désavantages : il n'y a pas de open office, c'est à dire d'applications bureautiques gratuites et performantes. L'échange entre un mac et un iPad a l'air compliqué aussi ! (si je veux taper sur un autre ordi un document au format word ou odf sera t'il lisible et modifiable sur l'iPad ??)

Et bon là il y a aussi l'iPad 3 qui commence à se murmurer ...

Donc je serai plus d'avis pour l'instant d'acheter le 1 à très bas prix (le 64 go + 3G je l'ai vu à 400  hier ...) pour commencer la rentrée sereinement. Après le revendre, perdre 50 - 100  et acheter l'iPad 3.
L'écran retina ne peut etre qu'intéressant pour la lecture.


----------



## Pitrerie (11 Juillet 2011)

Finalement moi pour l'instant je prendrai pas d'Ipad: je viens d'apprendre que les cours de médecine allaient être distribues sous formes de poly, donc pas d'utilité d'avoir un ipad. 

Pour toi je pense que c'est une très bonne idée: tu pourrais peut être prendre les cours avec ton mba ou alors directement sur l'ipad puis lire tout ça tranquillement, car j'avoue que lire des cours sur un ordi c'est vraiment très peu agréable.  

Tu pourras modifier tes cours depuis l'ipad depuis Pages par exemple. Le transfert ordi/Ipad sera facilité par le cloud.


----------



## Daka (11 Juillet 2011)

Les témoignages de ce topic sont intéressants notamment parce qu'ils montrent à quel point l'appréciation de la lecture sur iPad reste quelque chose de très personnel et donc de hautement subjectif. Par exemple, j'ai eu une expérience totalement inverse de celle de Dumas75. 

Etant un grand consommateur de comics US, la lecture de comics en format numérique a été un des facteurs qui m'ont convaincu d'acheter un iPad. Je lis des comics numériques depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant et croyez-moi je ne suis pas prêt de revenir en arrière. Le confort de la luminosité, la possibilité de zoomer pour mieux apprécier les dessins, la netteté du document numérique (les comics sont parfois imprimés dans un papier de qualité moyenne) ou encore la possibilité d'avoir une bibliothèque à portée de main sont autant de points qui m'ont convaincu.

Quant au confort de la lecture des magazines, cela dépend grandement de ceux qui les fabriquent. Un personne qui lit par exemple The Economist en version papier n'aura aucun mal à switcher sur la version numérique : les deux sont quasiment identiques. D'autres magazines sont clairement adaptés à la lecture en ligne, je pense notamment à Flash Art Magazne qui intègre, de manière très ergonomique, des vidéos ou des images défilantes dans leurs articles.


----------



## Benjamin875 (12 Juillet 2011)

Sur le coté consultation / lecture de l'iPad, je ne me fais pas trop de soucis (même si lire pendant plus de 3 H un écran ne doit pas être évident non plus, mais c'est la même chose qu'un écran d'ordinateur !).

Mais le coté production me fait peur : prendre des cours en amphi m'oblige à amener un clavier vu que je dois le prendre "mot pour mot" (je suis étudiant assistant).
J'ai peur de perdre du temps aussi par un manque de "raccourci" (exposé sur MAC par exemple !).

Mais voilà financièrement ça ne sera pas possible que j'ai un iPhone, un iPad et un macbook, surtout que si possible j'aurai plutot aimé avoir un mac mini.

Bref j'ai l'impression que ça va être compliqué !


----------



## Benjamin875 (15 Juillet 2011)

On me l'a déjà dit je crois, mais quelle application pour surligner des Pdf ou ebook ? Goodreader il me semble. iBooks ne fait pas ça ? (pour les livres en tout cas).


----------



## Ealdu (15 Juillet 2011)

Upad également. Logiciel de prise notes, annotation photos et PDF. il est génial je m'en sers professionnellement.


----------

